# How is your life better?



## ambush80 (Apr 11, 2019)

In some other threads I think we've agreed that none of us have enough information about the universe to say whether or not God is real.  And no one has really been opposed to the notion that belief or non-belief is a choice; a preference.  So what have you percieved are the pros and cons of belief on non-belief?  What kinds of improvements have you noticed in your lives?


----------



## WaltL1 (Apr 12, 2019)

Its certainly less stressful than "I know Im supposed to believe but Im not convinced anymore".
See PopPop's comment in the other thread -


> The only tool I could use would be to lie to myself and that is a self destructive action.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Apr 15, 2019)

Since I last posted here my life has been shattered by both my personal health and family deaths and illnesses.  At times the pain has threatened my emotional and mental stability.  Never been so low......ever.  Almost lost all faith and hope at one time.  Since that day, God has continually showed me miracle after miracle daily and often times many times through the day, and I can literally feel his presence so close at times when I pray it feels like if I open my eyes he will "right there" in my face.  I never had that with all my religion and doctrine.   I have it now, and I absolutely KNOW that however this ends up for me, I have PEACE as long as I stay in his will.  I don't see a con, but there is a very, very, very real danger of being caught up in the various facets of religion that sparks one's interest and losing sight of the big picture; that being God loves me and he loves you and he will be there anytime we want to forsake our own will and follow him.  That's all I got.


----------



## WaltL1 (Apr 15, 2019)

SemperFiDawg said:


> Since I last posted here my life has been shattered by both my personal health and family deaths and illnesses.  At times the pain has threatened my emotional and mental stability.  Never been so low......ever.  Almost lost all faith and hope at one time.  Since that day, God has continually showed me miracle after miracle daily and often times many times through the day, and I can literally feel his presence so close at times when I pray it feels like if I open my eyes he will "right there" in my face.  I never had that with all my religion and doctrine.   I have it now, and I absolutely KNOW that however this ends up for me, I have PEACE as long as I stay in his will.  I don't see a con, but there is a very, very, very real danger of being caught up in the various facets of religion that sparks one's interest and losing sight of the big picture; that being God loves me and he loves you and he will be there anytime we want to forsake our own will and follow him.  That's all I got.


Glad your faith is helping you through these tough times.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Apr 15, 2019)

WaltL1 said:


> Glad your faith is helping you through these tough times.



Semper Fi


----------



## ambush80 (Apr 15, 2019)

SemperFi,

I'm truly sorry for your suffering. I hope you continue to find healing and comfort.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Apr 15, 2019)

ambush80 said:


> SemperFi,
> 
> I'm truly sorry for your suffering. I hope you continue to find healing and comfort.



Thank you.


----------



## Madman (Apr 17, 2019)

ambush80 said:


> In some other threads I think we've agreed that none of us have enough information about the universe to say whether or not God is real.


 I disagree but that is for another thread.




ambush80 said:


> And no one has really been opposed to the notion that belief or non-belief is a choice; a preference.



Freewill always exists




ambush80 said:


> So what have you perceived are the pros and cons of belief on non-belief?  What kinds of improvements have you noticed in your lives?



Pros:
It is an obligation I owe to the eternal, self sustaining, creator of everything.

Cons:
None


----------



## atlashunter (Apr 18, 2019)

Pros: Not surrendering my intellectual integrity. Not going through this life deluding myself that I’m immortal in spite of all the evidence to the contrary. Being acutely aware that my time is finite and hence precious. Not being burdened with the idea that all of humanity deserves to be burned forever. Not being burdened by the fear of loved ones burning. More free time on Sundays. Not being swindled out of my money by preachers.

Cons: Having to face and accept the fact that one day I will cease to exist. Not having a convenient scapegoat for my misdeeds. Having to accept that the separation of death is permanent. Not having all the soothing things to say to someone in grief that believers say like “They are in a better place. You’ll see them again.” That awkward moment of trying to decide whether to tell that well meaning believer that you aren’t one of them when they invite you to church, knowing that it might make them think less of you.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Apr 18, 2019)

I always have correct change, rarely ever have a red light, and no one can drive this fast without a ticket, unless God was with him. Na, just kidding. Knock on wood, they all say, but I say "Thank God",


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 18, 2019)

I prefer to go fishing or spend time with my family on Sunday instead of sitting there listening to some feller who don't know me telling me I'm going straight to Hades because of something some Hebrew feller wrote down 2,000 years ago; and then see on the news where he got caught doing something worse than I ever thought about doing.


----------



## ambush80 (Apr 19, 2019)

Pros:  I don't have to believe anything that contradicts what I know about the natural world.

Cons:  I used to think that I would miss my "friend".  I replaced him with real friends.  Also, the questions that I thought belief answered for me aren't as troublesome remaining unanswered as they used to be.  No cons.


----------



## ky55 (Apr 19, 2019)

Pros:
Not being obligated to associate with fat arrogant preachers in cheap suits claiming they are speaking for a god. 

Cons:
None so far, and none expected in the future. 

*


----------

